# Vanadis 23



## suntravel

Vanadis23 Gyuto @HRC69 mono

















or V23 San Mai with 1.4043































Regards

Uwe


----------



## Barmoley

Beautiful knives. Handles look like they would be very comfortable. Great steel too, vanadis 23 at 69 HRC must be something else....

Profiles look good too.


----------



## HRC_64

Logo is also cool


----------



## HRC_64

Serious but cursory question, why so hard eg @ 69 HRC?


----------



## suntravel

HRC_64 said:


> Serious but cursory question, why so hard eg @ 69 HRC?



because i am fokused on max. edge holding with high end steels.

Hard matrix and hard fine carbides = max long sharpness 

Regards

Uwe


----------



## daddy yo yo

I will gladly take both of them. Both feel fantastic in hand. I prefer the looks of the SanMai, but the Mono was an extension of my hand. It just felt perfect in every regard, mighty blade!

But I am sure I would send them back to you if they ever need a sharpening...


----------



## Eloh

The V23 San Mai is one of the coolest looking knives ever imo


----------



## milkbaby

Both knives are very beautiful!

I guess it wouldn't be very fun to do hand sanded finish on that Vanadis 23


----------



## marc4pt0

I am such a huge fan of Uwe’s interpretations on the western handle gyuto


----------



## LucienJ

I like the way you take photos


----------



## VicVox72

The handles and the blades of course too are so so gorgeous.

From a knife newbie, who has cooked most of his life with 55HRC stuff, recently upgraded to 59-62ish stuff: would it feel different to cut with a 69HRC knife? Say, you cut on some high hardness endgrain board. Does it feel different in hand? I feel like my 55HRC knives react differently to the board than my 62ish AS knife -- but there is also so much else going on (blade profile, grind, ...) that it's impossible to really isolate. So I have a hard time imagining what a similar step (7 on HRC scale) up would then feel like.


----------



## Eloh

There really is no different feel while cutting if everything else is the same beside the steel.


----------



## birdsfan

But at 69 hrc, I bet sharpening would be a b****. I don't know anything about v23. The vanadium would make it really abrasion resistant also right? Kind of a newb when it comes to some of the exotic western steels.


----------



## Midsummer

Really enjoyed Uwe’s knives and input. I asked and his books were closed . Sorry to see he is not around much anymore.


----------

